# Conky 1.8.1 apcupsd broken/Conky 1.7.2_4 cpu broken.



## Dru (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello all,

Its been sometime back, but I had spoke to the sysutils/conky maintainer about enabling sysutils/apcupsd support, and got everything working in 1.7.2.

Jump a couple years ahead now, sysutils/conky is at 1.8.1, and sysutils/apcupsd support is broken in this version for all systems.

I did some research, and found a patch file, but was unable to get it to work. I attempted to directly modify the files to be patched, then build, but no go.

So I figured I would go back and try my old 1.7.2 sysutils/conky version, I had to edit the makefile for a newer version of ftp/curl, but it installed, and sysutils/apcupsd works...only one catch, it doesn't work for more than one cpu core.

Another thing, is when I kill the non-modified 1.8.1 version, it doesn't disappear from my screen most of the time, but the 1.7.2 version kills correctly, and disappears. I can edit my .conkyrc to make it disappear, but its not working correctly in general.

Im sure I over looked the information somewhere, but are all the patches placed in the /usr/ports/sysutills/conky/files directory picked up on build? I cant seem to find any information in the makefile for which patches it calls. There are a few patches in place already.

Also, granted I don't know much about programming, but if I need to learn something, its usually done. Was curious of anyone might be able to shed any light on if it would be possible to modify the 1.7.2 version to work with multiple cpu's? I dunno it just seems like it would be easier to dig through the code, and fix that in the old version, since it all around works better then the 1.8.1, sysutils/apcupsd support works, and it disappears correctly.

I understand there is diff(1), but I'm a little lost on where to begin.

Thanks,
Dru.


----------



## Dru (Nov 10, 2011)

Found a much simpler solution.

In my searching around, it seems they made changes in 1.8.0+ to enable real transparency, kinda guess that's probably why my screen isn't refreshing correctly when I kill sysutils/conky, something just seems flaky with the display in 1.8.1, for lack or a better description.

Headed over to oldports.org/data/sysutils/conky/, downloaded version 1.7.2_7. The older version I was working with, which had cpu broken was a modified by maintainer 1.7.2_4.

Dumped it in the port directory(after uninstalling/deleting), and rebuilt sysutils/conky, everything is working correctly now.

I'm beginning to think I'm the only FreeBSD user that uses sysutils/conky with sysutils/apcupsd. 1.7.2_7 needs to be a legacy version, or something.


----------



## pboehmer (Nov 10, 2011)

Your not. I did a little research on the same thing and came up with the same conclusion.  However, instead of downgrading, I just wrote some shell scripts that call apcaccess and used Conky's exec command instead of the native apcups to get the data I needed (line voltage, charge, etc).  No graphing and its ugly as heck, but it works.

Right now, my problem is that conky locks up after a couple of hours.  This is on conky-1.8.1_4.

btw, I was not aware of the oldports.org site, thanks for the link!


----------

